# Welche Klasse = FETT DPS?



## GreenIsaac (7. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community ich habe eine Frage:

Ich möchte mir geschmeidig einen Twink hochspielen. Einen Char der im Damage alles je da gewesene wie einen Kindergeburtstag aussehen lassen soll!
Darum meine Frage:

Welche Klasse macht derzeit im 80er Bereich mit 10er Naxx Gear oder vergleichbar, am meisten Schaden bzw. DPS?
Ist die Klasse eine 2 Button Klasse oder erfordert es "Skill" sie richtig aufs Maximale zu tritzen?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten, bin mal gespannt wie viele unterschiedliche Meinungen hier zusammentreffen ^.^

LG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garziil (7. März 2009)

Thema nr 102040834 und paar zerquetschte. 
Flamebait?!?

Also bei uns sind Ele-Shamis und Fury warris ganz oben.


----------



## Merainder (7. März 2009)

Es kommt auf den Skill des Spielers an und so wird das auch immer bleiben, ich war mit meinem mage stärker als ein BM-Hunter(wärend dem buff)


----------



## Star123 (7. März 2009)

Ich zur Zeit mit meinem DK auf Hybride-Skillung. Aber die ist eh bald im weg. 

Ich würde auch sagen Schami/Krieger/usw. 

Jede Klasse macht mit dem richtigen "Skill" DMG.


----------



## Mehades76 (7. März 2009)

Kann mich meinem Vorposter nur anschliessen. Kommt auf den Skill des Spielers drauf an.


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2009)

Hast du vor den Char in 2 Wochen auf 80 zu bringen und Naxx10 zu equipen?

Denk mal nach: Content-Patch, neue Skillungen, neues Endgameequip, neue Bosse...

Keiner weiß was am Stärksten wird. Aber wenn die Änderungen am Unholy-DK so bleiben wird der weeeit oben mitspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (7. März 2009)

Wie meine Vorposter schon sagten lern den char zu spielen dann klappts auch mit dem Damage (Dps).


MfG
Acho


----------



## le-chuck (7. März 2009)

Shadow 5.5k dps 
WL 5.7k, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 
Ele auch in dem Dreh 

Caster sind atm gut und gern dabei


----------



## Tramadol (7. März 2009)

Kannste so direkt nich sagen, kommt immer auf skill und equip an, tedneziel kannste mit fast jeder klasse den dmg meter rocken.
Dmg Warris zb, anfangs recht schwach wenn sie dann mal 2 dicke epic 2 händer haben springen sie extrem hoch im dmg. Wenn du noch kaum hit hast wirste auch nich viel reißen kommt eben auf vieles an, fast am wenigsten auf die klasse


----------



## Fenrin (7. März 2009)

Mages, Warlocks und Fury, aber Furys werden eb bald richtig generft.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (7. März 2009)

Warri. Wobei die ab 20% vom Boss ja nur Execute spammen. Caster, vorallem Eleschamis machen auch gut DMG (wobei Schami mehr SKill erfordert, durch die ganzen Totems)


----------



## Kreze (7. März 2009)

also bei uns holy priest > holy pala > heal dudu -.-


Ne, alle Klassen sind etwa gleichauf (mit richtiger Skillung) und Dps ist eh nicht das Wichtigste ..

/vote for close ...


----------



## EisblockError (7. März 2009)

Fury`s, Hunter und Warlocks, blabla o.o?

Alles wenn amn imba equib hat fährt massig DPS!


----------



## Yarom (7. März 2009)

1. Heildudus machen den meisten Schaden, wer was anderes sagt, is n Noob und muss l2p!

2. Find ich sehr gute Idee mit dem Thread, sowas sollte echt mal diskutiert werden.


----------



## Rator (7. März 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Warri. Wobei die ab 20% vom Boss ja nur Execute spammen. Caster, vorallem Eleschamis machen auch gut DMG (wobei Schami mehr SKill erfordert, durch die ganzen Totems)



also wenn beim shamy was skill erfordert dann doch nich die totems. alle 5minuten 4 tasten zu drücken is im normalfall
nich die größte herausforderung, oder ich mach was falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich kann dir z.z. magier oder hexer empfehlen die sind recht gut dabei.


----------



## Mondaine (7. März 2009)

holypriest mit damage equip ist mit abstand uber l33t was phat dmg angeht ! !

echt ey, bis du den twink auf 80 hast, ist der nächste patch schon da, und die flavour of the month klasse ist plötzlich nicht mehr die imba'ste ?!?

Wenn du damage willst spiel einfach ne DD klasse die DIR zusagt, wenn z.B DK's am meisten dmg machen können in NAx10, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass auch du mit nem DK plötzlich im damage meter number one bist.

play what fits your playstyle, oder am besten /quit WOW und zock DARKFALL !


----------



## Racziel (7. März 2009)

Zuerst: 
Bitte diesen Thread schließen und löschen da es der dröflzigste thread zu diesem Thema ist.

Und auch hier gilt wie in allen anderen Threads mit diesem Thema: Skill=dmg (selbst wenn man holy pala spielt!).

Wenn du einen neuen Twink von 1-80 hochleveln willst, dann nehm nen dudu. Wenn du als Eule keinen Schaden machst kannst du immer noch als Bäumchen heilen oder als Bärchen tanken.


----------



## Shizo. (7. März 2009)

Voll FETT DPS?
L2P Altahh dann voll FETT DPS Machen du TUN altahhh!
*Ironie off
Lern deine Klasse zu spielen dann machst du auch guten Schaden


----------



## Redday (7. März 2009)

wie oft müssen wir solche threads noch ertragen?

/close


----------



## Allysekos (7. März 2009)

Ich würd retri Paladin nehmen,ab 50 rockt er fett mit Kreuzfahrerstoß,und ab 60 mit Göttlichem Sturm pew pew!!


----------



## ReWahn (7. März 2009)

Wen interressiert eigentlich atm de dmg?
ab 3k dps kann man quasi recht locker alles legen. alles drüber is zwar schön aber nicht nötig...
für s3d brauchts gute dds. aber da ist auch nicht der dps das wichtigste. am wichtigsten is da, dass keiner in welle und void zone verreckt.
jede klasse bringt atm den nötigen dmg mit.


----------



## Anduris (7. März 2009)

Das kann doch nicht euer Ernst sein oder??? <.< 
*Es gibt keine Klasse, die am meisten DPS fährt!!!* *Es kommt auf den Skill des Spielers an, auf sein Equip, auf die Gruppen/Raidzusammenstellung und auf den Boss.* Blickt das jetzt endlich mal, ich muss immer lachen, wenn ich so nen Thread lese...


----------



## Shirokun (7. März 2009)

Die antwort is ganz klar was den meisten schaden macht.

Ein lvl 60er T2 oldschool heilpala vor bc und dem sein patch xD


----------



## Frostnova (7. März 2009)

@ te: ich versteh so leutz wie dich einfach nicht. wenn ich das richtig verstehe spielst du einen dk, vom equip her halb t 7, halb t 7,5. das setzt voraus, dass du noch irgendein high-lvl char hast und auch einiges von naxxramas gesehen hast. warst dort bestimmt auch ein paar mal drinnen. aber anscheinend nur die ganze zeit brain-afk oder schaust du dir nicht auch mal deine mitstreiter an, die mit dir im schlachtzug sind?
denn würdest du das tun, könnten wir uns dieses völlig überlüssigen thread sparen und ich mein kommentar.

jede dmg-klasse macht voll fätten dämädsch. unterschiede gibt es noch im single und aoe-schaden. das equip und skill vorausgesetzt. da es bei dir auf jeden fall an zweitem fehlt spielt es gar keine rolle welche dmg klasse du spielst, denn ich bezweifle, dass du sie voll ausreizen kannst.


----------



## DarkSaph (7. März 2009)

Shamy, DK, Retripala sind bei uns recht weit oben.


----------



## advanced08 (7. März 2009)

dk immerhin ist der OP...


----------



## Weldras (7. März 2009)

-Dps braucht skill ? wtf ! Lerne einfach deine Klasse kennen u finde die richtige Rotation. (Das beinhaltet nicht nur einen knopf)  dann macht JEDER locker gut dps !! U falls alle klassen denken können machen imom ganz klar 1.Furys, 2.Hunter u 3.PalaSchurken den meisten dps !! Und überigens das eq spielt eine sehr dicke rolle.

-Das ist zu 100% richtig u bei jeder top pve gilde so.

-grüsse


----------



## Tendo (7. März 2009)

Ist doch eh völlig egal welche Klasse du als Twink nimmst. Bis der 80 ist hat Blizz schon 5x wieder an den Talenten gepfuscht und dein scheinbar IMBA-DMG-Char ist nur noch ne Niete. So oder so änlich wird es kommen. 
Trotzdem viel Spaß beim leveln.


----------



## Destructix (7. März 2009)

Egal was gerade FÄTT damage macht, Blizzard wird es nerfen ... lieber TE, spiel bitte was anderes und wenn es den unbedingt sein muss

BITTE NICHT AUF DEM SERVER WO ICH SPIEL.


----------



## Freelancer (7. März 2009)

Frostnova schrieb:


> @ te: ich versteh so leutz wie dich einfach nicht. wenn ich das richtig verstehe spielst du einen dk, vom equip her halb t 7, halb t 7,5. das setzt voraus, dass du noch irgendein high-lvl char hast und auch einiges von naxxramas gesehen hast. warst dort bestimmt auch ein paar mal drinnen. aber anscheinend nur die ganze zeit brain-afk oder schaust du dir nicht auch mal deine mitstreiter an, die mit dir im schlachtzug sind?
> denn würdest du das tun, könnten wir uns dieses völlig überlüssigen thread sparen und ich mein kommentar.
> 
> jede dmg-klasse macht voll fätten dämädsch. unterschiede gibt es noch im single und aoe-schaden. das equip und skill vorausgesetzt. da es bei dir auf jeden fall an zweitem fehlt spielt es gar keine rolle welche dmg klasse du spielst, denn ich bezweifle, dass du sie voll ausreizen kannst.



/sign^^


----------



## Chronon (7. März 2009)

Also bei uns im raid ist es meist Hunter Hunter dann retri dann wieder Hunter Hunter

haben keine furys oder eles im raid^^


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (7. März 2009)

Heil Priester und Heil Druide machen ordentlich schaden !


----------



## Neneko89 (7. März 2009)

Weldras schrieb:


> -Dps braucht skill ? wtf ! Lerne einfach deine Klasse kennen u finde die richtige Rotation. (Das beinhaltet nicht nur einen knopf)  dann macht JEDER locker gut dps !! U falls alle klassen denken können machen imom ganz klar 1.Furys, 2.Hunter u 3.PalaSchurken den meisten dps !! Und überigens das eq spielt eine sehr dicke rolle.
> 
> -Das ist zu 100% richtig u bei jeder top pve gilde so.
> 
> -grüsse



Schurken gut DPS ich lach mich kaputt... Geh mal auf die wow Foren in ein Schurkenthread, dann siehste wer DMG macht.


----------



## omino (7. März 2009)

Heil Druiden sollen ja in sachen Dps alles in die Tasche stecken...

mit imba Mondfeuer, Zorn  Pew Pew...

btw: Paladine sind recht weit oben mit dabei ( natürlich Holy) xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redmoone (7. März 2009)

Naja hier mal ne liste ich glaub die sagt alles aus
DPS stats


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. März 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> Ich möchte mir geschmeidig einen Twink hochspielen. Einen Char der im Damage alles je da gewesene wie einen Kindergeburtstag aussehen lassen soll!
> Darum meine Frage:
> ...



Was ist den dein main-char?wenn der auch dd ist dann würd ichs lassen , da ddu mit dem offenbar keinen Schaden machst.
Solltest du jetzt oder später eine Klasse erwischen die in dem Moment op ist , dauerts genau bis zum nächsten Patch und dann wars das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (7. März 2009)

Welcher Thread = gleich FETT geclosed?
Ich glaub das ist dieser. 

Nutz nächstes mal einfach die SuFu


----------



## wuschel21 (7. März 2009)

mage ftw


----------



## oens (7. März 2009)

Frostnova schrieb:


> @ te: ich versteh so leutz wie dich einfach nicht. wenn ich das richtig verstehe spielst du einen dk, vom equip her halb t 7, halb t 7,5. das setzt voraus, dass du noch irgendein high-lvl char hast und auch einiges von naxxramas gesehen hast. warst dort bestimmt auch ein paar mal drinnen. aber anscheinend nur die ganze zeit brain-afk oder schaust du dir nicht auch mal deine mitstreiter an, die mit dir im schlachtzug sind?
> denn würdest du das tun, könnten wir uns dieses völlig überlüssigen thread sparen und ich mein kommentar.
> 
> jede dmg-klasse macht voll fätten dämädsch. unterschiede gibt es noch im single und aoe-schaden. das equip und skill vorausgesetzt. da es bei dir auf jeden fall an zweitem fehlt spielt es gar keine rolle welche dmg klasse du spielst, denn ich bezweifle, dass du sie voll ausreizen kannst.




gebe ich dir vollkommen recht...ich glaube auch nicht das der TE seinen DK "richtig" spielen kann...zumindest sollte man bei der Skillung keine zwei einhandwaffen tragen sondern eher einen zweihänder (egal ob schwert, axt, stangenwaffe oder streitkolben)...aber das nur mal so am rande erwähnt


----------



## Kahadan (7. März 2009)

Angenommen Skillniveau und Ausrüstung bei jeder Klasse ungefähr gleich, sind die besten Schadenausteiler Elementar-Schamanen und Gebrechen-Hexenmeister (wobei Hexer ja angeblich generft werden in ihrem Schadenspotential mit DoT-Sprüchen).

Edit: Aussage reines Bachgefühl und bezieht sich auf Schaden im allgemeinen; nicht außschließlich auf Einzelziel oder Flächenschaden!


Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass es fast egal ist welche Klasse man spielt. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist eigentlich nur die Dritte, bestenfalls die zweite Stelle variabel im DPS-Meter (In Heroischen Dungeons: ~28XX)


----------



## Müllermilch (7. März 2009)

Welcher Brotaufstrich ist der beste?Welcher lässt alle anderen wie einen Kindergeburtstag aussehen?!


----------



## GreenIsaac (7. März 2009)

lol ist ja abartig wie man geflamed wird hier xD unterste Schublade hammer...
Früher war irgendwie alles anders. Da War es noch so: Schurke und Magier sind die Damage Klassen und gehen ab.
Heutzutage wird mal geflamed wie unnötig so ein Thread ist und das ALLE Klassen (!) ALLE massig Damage machen können.
Hallo? Ist doch abartig.

Vielleicht habe ich ja die SuFu benutzt und habe trotzdem einen neuen aktuellen Thread aufgemacht? Gott bin ich ein Rebell!

Es gibt Klassen die mit 3 Tasten im Dmg ganz oben stehen, ohne viel falsch machen zu können und es gibt Klassen die mehrere Knöpfe drücken müssen und
spezielle Rotationen haben. Ich wollte wissen welche Klassen in welche Abteilung passt... aber alles was man hier bekommt ist ein "ZOMFG OLOLOL *PRESS FLAME BUTTON* L2P NOOB OMG CLOSE SCHNELL MEINE AUGEN BRENNEN SCHON*

abartig -.-

Danke an alle nett gemeinten Antworten.

Und wer weiter flamen will gogo - damit macht ihr meinen "sinnlosen" Thread gleich viel lesenswerter

...

So long


----------



## Hishabye (7. März 2009)

ich wunder mich, dass so ein schwachsinns Thema noch nicht schon geclosed wurd...


----------



## Müllermilch (7. März 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> Ich möchte mir geschmeidig einen Twink hochspielen. Einen Char der im Damage alles je da gewesene wie einen Kindergeburtstag aussehen lassen soll!
> Darum meine Frage:
> ...



Hab ich deine Frage dann doch falsch verstanden?Bitte erkläre mir dein Anliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. März 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> lol ist ja abartig wie man geflamed wird hier xD unterste Schublade hammer...
> Früher war irgendwie alles anders. Da War es noch so: Schurke und Magier sind die Damage Klassen und gehen ab.
> Heutzutage wird mal geflamed wie unnötig so ein Thread ist und das ALLE Klassen (!) ALLE massig Damage machen können.
> Hallo? Ist doch abartig.
> ...



Du hast es erkannt!Alle klassen können DMG machen!

Sry aber muss sein: Wenn du erwatest dass du geflamt wirst , wieso erstellst du so ein Thread? Und es gibt genug Themen über den dmg der Klassen


----------



## Ghost305 (7. März 2009)

Die Frage nach deinem Alter sollte sich beantworten wenn man den Thread Namen ließt...auch son gangster kiddie bist?FETT DPS MAN HEFTIG ALTER EH...omg da kann ich immer herzlich lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema...gut Schaden macht man...wenn man Skill hat wovon ich jetzt mal absehe wenn ich mir mal wieder den Thread Namen anschaue *hust*...aber nun gut...mal kurz noch eine Frage zu einem *Twink* wenn du dir schon einen Twink machst müsstest du selbst wissen wer mit vorhandenem Skill am meisten dmg machen kann...also gehen wir eher davon aus das du grade mit WoW anfängst...dazu sollte man Wissen das das nun ein sogenannter MAIN Charakter ist den man auf die höchste Stufe spielt..darauf folgen andere Charaktere die sogenannten TWINKS die eher leicht vernachlässigte Charaktere sind und zum reinen Zeitvertreib und Spaß am lvln bieten..
Da wir hauptaugenmerklich unseren MAIN Charakter spielen...

Nun zu der Frage von der ich komischerweise immer wieder abgelenkt werde...grml
Wo war ich...Ob irgendjemand am meisten Schaden macht hängt davon ab ob er über sogenannten SKILL verfügt der ihm erlaubt seinen Charakter gut zu spielen um das letzte Quintchen machbaren Schaden aus seinem Charakter herauszuholen...
Das heißt...spiel irgendeine Klasse...ganz egal welche...schau ob sie dir Spaß macht und dann spiel sie...vielleicht...vielleicht auch nicht entwickelst du dann irgendwann SKILL um deinen Ego zu beruhigen um ganz oben im Recount zu stehen...Es gibt keine auf kidisch *IMBA FETTE ROXXOR IMBA KLASSE* die alles andere in den Schatten stellt...es kommt auf den Spieler an nicht auf den Charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn es ungleichheiten gibt bei 10 Klassen und nicht jeder perfekt balanced ist...trotzdem kann man das wieder durch den Sinn seinen Charakter zu beherrschen wettmachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## advanced08 (7. März 2009)

> Es gibt keine auf kidisch *IMBA FETTE ROXXOR IMBA KLASSE* die alles andere in den Schatten stellt



hmm... doch das müsste der dk sein allerdings wenn der dk sowas fragt hmmm...

mein tipp acc kündigen wenn du es mit einer Op klasse zu nix bringts dann bringt dir auch keine andere klasse als dd was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (7. März 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Angenommen Skillniveau und Ausrüstung bei jeder Klasse ungefähr gleich, sind die besten Schadenausteiler Elementar-Schamanen und Gebrechen-Hexenmeister (wobei Hexer ja angeblich generft werden in ihrem Schadenspotential mit DoT-Sprüchen).
> 
> Edit: Aussage reines Bachgefühl und bezieht sich auf Schaden im allgemeinen; nicht außschließlich auf Einzelziel oder Flächenschaden!
> 
> ...



Hexer Dots können bald critten und kriegen passiv beim normalen skillen auf Gebrechen +100% Critdmg, während sie Verderbnis zu 30% des Schadens selber heilt. Dafür sind sie im Raid von der Rotation anspruchsvoller.

BTT: Jede Klasse, wo der Mensch hinterm Bildschirm etwas Hirn hat und folglich Ahnung von der Rotation und der EQ Skalierung hat, wird Schaden machen. 
Survival machen gut Schaden, Mages (anspruchsvoll...), Täusschungd Schurken (speccen halt bis zu Ehre unter Dieben, oder wie das heisst) und Furys.
zum nachgucken (wowwebstats)


----------



## Kickstart (7. März 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Warri. Wobei die ab 20% vom Boss ja nur Execute spammen. Caster, vorallem Eleschamis machen auch gut DMG (wobei Schami mehr SKill erfordert, durch die ganzen Totems)


ALso wenn du Furry Warry kennst die execute spammen sind das mal die mega noobs. mit der normalen rota  fährst du mehr dmg. Und zu der Frage welche Char am meisten DMG machen, wenn alle Chars auf Nax 10ner Ecip sind und alle Ahnung vom Char haben, sind alle fast gleich. Aber trotzdem Unholy und Furry mit Meele Schami sind immer oben, und bei Thaddius ist immer ein Furry erster.

Mfg Kickstart


----------



## Arosk (7. März 2009)

Willst du wirklich wissen welche Klasse "FÄT" DMG macht?

Ich sags dir...

JEDE KLASSE MACHT "FÄT" DMG!
<.<

Sinnloses Thema.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (7. März 2009)

Naja meine Mama meinte, ein Deff Krieger macht am meisten Schaden.


----------



## Migraze (7. März 2009)

Ganz einfache Antwort:
Hexenmeister.
Mit skill+gear ist er in sachen dps weit über alle klassen.
2. wäre Magier
3. wäre Schurke

Man muss jedoch berücksichtigen dass skill und gear dafür nötig sind, sind alle klassen t7.5 equipt und richtig geskillt 
plus leute mit hirn und skill ^^ erreichen nur diese drei Klassen die top3 ränge in sachen dps.


----------



## Brisk7373 (7. März 2009)

In ungeordneter Reihenfolge würde ich dir folgende Klassen :
Druide
Krieger
Hexenmeister
Magier
Paladin
Druide
Jäger
Schurke
Schamane 
Todesritter

wenn du alle 10Klassen auf 80 hast schreib mir ne Pm und ich erklär dir den weiteren Verlauf ...
Solltest du das nich in unter 5 Wochen schaffen bist du n VollNoob


/ironie off

spiel was du für stark hälst ...


----------



## Gr33n^ (7. März 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> In ungeordneter Reihenfolge würde ich dir folgende Klassen :
> Druide
> Krieger
> Hexenmeister
> ...



Shadows sind aber oft auch nicht schlecht dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosa Gnom (7. März 2009)

Es gibt mehre Faktoren die entscheidend sind für den Damage der verschiedenen Klassen:

Einer sehr große Rolle spielt das Equip, hier variiert je nach Klasse die Abhängigkeit. Ein DK oder Pala macht beispielsweise schon in schlechtem Equip recht viel Schaden, jedoch gewinnt durch besseres Equip weniger DPS dazu wie andere.

Der 2. Faktor ist der Spieler selbst. Hierbei kommt natürlich die Spielbarkeit der Klasse dazu. Nicht jede Klase ist gleichschwer oder gleicheinfach zu spielen. Ob einen eine Klasse leicht oder schwer fällt hängt oft auch mit seinen eigenen Vorlieben zusammen, da die Mechaniken der Klassen teilweise unterschiedlich sind.

Der nächste Faktor ist sich mit seiner Klasse zu beschäftigen. Hitwerte, als Meele kommt noch Waffenkunde dazu, crit... Alles lässt sich mathematisch darstellen. Welcher Wert im Endeffekt, wei viel DPS macht ist in den verschiedenen Klassenforen nach zu lesen oder bei http://elitistjerks.com/forums.php. Sockelung, Enchants... alles spielt eine Rolle.

Kann man mit mehreen Klassen nahezu perfekt umgehen kommt natürlich die momentane Situation der Klassen hinzu, die sich von Patch zu Patch aber schon wieder ändern kann. Im moment wird man beispielsweise bei optimalen Gear, als Schurke nicht über die 5800 DPS kommen. Mit anderen Klassen sind Werte von über 7000 keine Seltenheit mit normalen Raidbuffs (ohne Bossbonis). Dazu gehören beispielsweise im Moment Krieger, Magier und Jäger. 

Ich persönlich finde im Moment einen Retripaladin am einfachsten zu optimieren was Rotationen anbelangt, da man lediglich auf die eigenen Tasten schauen muss bis deren CD's wieder Ready sind. Man kann bei dieser Klasse nahezu keine Fehler machen, jedoch stellt der Retri im Moment im theoretisch Berreich nicht annährend die Obergrenze des DPS-Karussels dar. Als eher schwer zu optimieren galt der Dotlock und der Mutilate-Schurke, wo Rotationsfehler, die bei Movementbossen doch recht schnell passieren können, fatale Auswirkungen auf die DPS haben.

Wie man schnell bemerkt, reicht Skill allein nicht aus um Schaden zu machen, viele Faktoren spielen eine Rolle, doch das was tatsächlich möglich ist lässt sich immer mathematisch nachweisen. Dies kann sich aber von Patch zu Patch verändern... daher Speil die Klasse, welche für dich persönlich die passende Mechanik bietet.


----------



## Komakomi (7. März 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> mage ftw


jup, bei bossen wie flickenwerk sind die immer recht weit oben
Mit dem richtigen support fährt ein arkanmage gut und gerne (mit dem richtigen skill) ~8,5k dps

Wobei arkanmages extrem auf cast-support angewiesen sind, z.b. ist ein frostfeuer oder ein pyro mage wichtig wegen dem versengen und eine eule wegen 3% tempo und 5% crit incl. anregen einfach blos toll. 


Ich selber spiel einen heilerdruiden die eh immer erster im healmeter sind. Eigentlich bracuht man dafür auch keinen skill aber es ist empfehlenswert, damit mann nicht direkt oom is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider gibt es keine reinen supportklassen mehr (früher eule und vergelter) ! es macht auch einen wahnsins spass wenn man entspannt seine paar tasten drückt und im richtigen augenblick einfach mit etwas eigeninitiative handeln kann und nicht unbedingt auf des "ich hab den größten"-meter schauen muss, jedoch trozdem unentbehrlich für einen raid ist (healpalas konnten ab swp eig. nur noch mit ner eule durchheilen, diese waren damals auch noch was wert.....)


----------



## Schlaubel (7. März 2009)

es kommt alles auf den skill an...
natürlich ein oder andere klasse macht mehr schaden...
aber jede klasse kann jede andere klasse überbieten wenn man weiß wie man seine klasse zu spielen hat...
immer die selben dämlich fragen..
spiel das was dir spass macht und nicht die OP klasse damit du der beste bist...


----------



## Deathknight3 (7. März 2009)

ich vote für /close


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. März 2009)

wieoft müssen wir das denn noch durchkauen?
Ich hoffe ja dass der TE ein troll is der es nicht ernst meint.
/close das thema gabs zu oft


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (8. März 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> wieoft müssen wir das denn noch durchkauen?
> Ich hoffe ja dass der TE ein troll is der es nicht ernst meint.
> /close das thema gabs zu oft



Isses dein Server? Es bringt nichts. Dese Leute wollen einfach eine Antwort und meine ist, der TG Fury + Mage.


----------



## Sch1llman (8. März 2009)

fury nicht mehr lange, katzen kriegen aber nen netten buff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. März 2009)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> fury nicht mehr lange, katzen kriegen aber nen netten buff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Katzen? Was war das nochmal? :>

Endlich sag ich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (8. März 2009)

Du = FETT Suchfunktion benutzen.


----------



## Mad-Tom (8. März 2009)

Hmmm möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben: 
eig kannst du mit allen klassen dps machen (ausser heal) kommt auf den skill an.
wenig skill: todesritter: einfach alles auf tastaturbelgung spielen und sich dann die tastatur ggen den kopf hauen
mittel skill:fury warri, ele schami, mage, hexen
eher viel skill: muti rogue is aber echt hart weil keine statische rotation
hoffe hilft dir n bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spun_666 (8. März 2009)

also dem fettestens, krassesten, dickstesn, fettestem dmg machen.......GNOM PRIESTER


----------



## advanced08 (8. März 2009)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> fury nicht mehr lange, katzen kriegen aber nen netten buff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



katzen sind jetzt auch schon sehr stark wenn man sie gut spielt allerdings ist deren rota sehr komplex da gabs auch mal ein blue von ghostcrawler 

das die das auch so lassen wollen dabei werden andere hybried dmg speccs mit "einfachen" rotas gebufft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@te falls du wirklich skill hast try nen dudu in cat im aoe wirste zwar nicht oben sein oder im overall dmg allerdings bei bosskämpfen


----------



## Falathrim (8. März 2009)

Mad-Tom schrieb:


> eig kannst du mit allen klassen dps machen (ausser heal) kommt auf den skill an.
> wenig skill: todesritter: einfach alles auf tastaturbelgung spielen und sich dann die tastatur ggen den kopf hauen


1. Heal macht auch Schaden, also auch Schaden pro Sekunde (Damage per Second = DPS), wenn er Schadenszauber einsetzt. Dass es nicht viel ist, sollte klar sein.
2. Weißt du wie ein DK spielt? Sicher nicht. Wir haben nicht nur die Runen (Die allesamt Cooldowns haben) sondern auch noch Runenmacht. Auf beides muss man als DK infight achten. Ganz zu schweigen von den verschiedenen Sachen die man so einsetzen muss. Da kommt man nicht so leicht wie mit Hunter oder Mage oder Hexer weg (4 Tasten maximal, außer der Mage muss dispellen), wo man auch nur auf das Mana, das eh zur Genüge vorhanden ist, achten muss. Da darf man erstmal Krankheiten draufklatschen, ohne die kommt 0 Damage, man muss darauf achten dass die nicht auslaufen, nebenbei immer CDs wie Tanzende Runenwaffe bzw Gargoyle usw achten und dann für WoW-Belange schon sehr komplexe Rotas fahren. Klar, als DK ist man selten absolut weit unten im Schaden. Aber um oben zu stehen muss man schon einiges draufhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und auch das ist unmöglich wenn man gute Mages/Hexer/Shadows/Hunter/Eles/Eulen dabei hat. Nur sind die sehr, sehr rar glaub ich (zumindest wenn ich mir die Raids anschaue in denen ich mitgehe) Fast so rar wie gute DKs :/


----------



## Vivikia (8. März 2009)

Wenn du genauso viel Skill beim Zocken wie beim Posten hast, dann ist es scheiß egal .. wirst immer knapp unterm Tank bleiben *g*
Aber rein wissenschaftlich gesehen, geht nix übern Hexer .. können halt nur wenige spielen

--> http://code.google.com/p/simulationcraft/wiki/SampleOutput <--


----------



## ~Kanye~ (8. März 2009)

Wann hören diese Freds endlich auf : Welche Klasse macht am meisten Dämäge usw...erfahrungs gemäß waren bei mir immer die Feral-Tanks ganz gut dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PimpGun (8. März 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> wie oft müssen wir solche threads noch ertragen?
> 
> /close



musst solche threads ja net lesen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiste (8. März 2009)

Also ich hab mir das hier nur nen bissl durchgelesen jetzt muss ich aber sagen das ich mit meinem dk jeden mage jeden hexer und jeden shadow in naxx und naxx hero vom dmg verdränge der einzigste ist der jäger der nochmal ran kommt 
im allgemeinen ist zu sagen egal ob naxx obsi archa etc ist ein dk dabei der siene Klasse spielen kann ist der von den dps her auch oben 
caster klassen sind atm meiner meinung nach überhaupt nicht gut


----------



## lKreuzritterl (8. März 2009)

Also ich kann dir nur einen schurken empfehlen die fahren richtig gut dps im raid und so und im pvp gehen sie auch sehr gut ab wobei das dann auch wieder noch mehr vom skill ab.


----------



## wass'n? (8. März 2009)

Schon wieder so ein Noob Thread  von einem Kiddy. Eklig. Spiel Ego-Shooter. Da bist du Nummer 1. Wenn man im richtigen Leben nichts gebacken bekommt: Da kannst du DER Held sein.
/close


----------



## JP_1018 (8. März 2009)

Also unangefochten nummero uno ist bei uns n arcan mage der fährt loatheb 25er fast 8k (!) dps...

weis aber ned wie's mit 10er gear aussieht gehst evtl zu schnell oom da würd ich dir lieber nen fury warri oder ffb empfehlen denn ele's machen auch nich soooo den schaden wenn des equip ned passt


----------



## Lowstar (8. März 2009)

die fragestellung in kombination mit manachen posts hier ergibt einen total sinnlosen 0815 thread.
aber langsam macht es auch keinen spass mehr so leute zu flamen, weil man sich
nach einiger aktiver zeit hier im forum auch nicht mehr toll vorkommt 12 jährige zu beleidigen..
naja vllt neigt sich meine buffed-zeit einem ende zu..^^


----------



## addyy09 (8. März 2009)

Hmm  jede klasse kann gut dps raushaun man muss sie nur gut spielen können. Ich als wl auf lvl 80 bin z.B immer im oberen bereich auf der dmg liste obwohl ich nur 1 epic teil hab und der und der rest is noch lowes hc inni gear.


----------



## djbarti (8. März 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen es kommt auf die skillung an sowie auf die rotation. Es kann jede klasse gut dmg machen.  Außer es sitzen leut dahinter die nur ein char haben. 

Einfach ein anfangen (vorher sich paar skillungen im arsenal anschauen) und das maximum rausholen, im spiel sowie im talentbaum.


----------



## Shadria (8. März 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Welche Klasse macht derzeit im 80er Bereich mit 10er Naxx Gear oder vergleichbar, am meisten Schaden bzw. DPS?






Frostnova schrieb:


> jede dmg-klasse macht voll fätten dämädsch. unterschiede gibt es noch im single und aoe-schaden. das equip und skill vorausgesetzt. da es bei dir auf jeden fall an zweitem fehlt spielt es gar keine rolle welche dmg klasse du spielst, denn ich bezweifle, dass du sie voll ausreizen kannst.



.....mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mynok90 (8. März 2009)

Was hier z.T. geschrieben wird, ist einfach nur Quark.
Bitte werft nicht alle mit dem Wort "Skill" um euch...
Zum Thema DPS: Jede Klasse kann sich gut dps fahren, wichtig ist hier das Klassenverständnis (das heißt nicht direkt Skill!), richtige Enchants/Sockelung/Rotation, den richtige Spec etc.
Manchmal sind Klassen bei bestimmten Bossen benachteiligt. Alles möglich.
Schurken fahren sich z.B. wenig dps bei Trash.
MfG

sry für doppel oder dreifach post, das forum spinnt was ._.


----------



## Mynok90 (8. März 2009)

Mynok90 schrieb:


> Was hier z.T. geschrieben wird, ist einfach nur Quark.
> Bitte werft nicht alle mit dem Wort "Skill" um euch...
> Zum Thema DPS: Jede Klasse kann sich gut dps fahren, wichtig ist hier das Klassenverständnis, richtige Enchants/Sockelung/Rotation, den richtige Spec etc.
> Manchmal sind Klassen bei bestimmten Bossen benachteiligt. Alles möglich.
> ...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. März 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> Ich möchte mir geschmeidig einen Twink hochspielen. Einen Char der im Damage alles je da gewesene wie einen Kindergeburtstag aussehen lassen soll!
> Darum meine Frage:
> ...



Um richtig DPS fahren zu können braucht man soziemlich immer skill egal welche Klasse man spielt.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Deanne (8. März 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> Ich möchte mir geschmeidig einen Twink hochspielen. Einen Char der im Damage alles je da gewesene wie einen Kindergeburtstag aussehen lassen soll!



Du erwartest doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass dir hier jetzt die ultimative Antwort auf alle Dps-Frage präsentiert wird, oder? Es gibt keine derartige Klasse. Selbst der DK, der momentan ziemlich op und nicht all zu viel spielerisches Können verlangt, macht aus einem Vollnoob keinen Elite-Spieler. Man muss ein Gefühl für seinen Char entwickeln und seine Fähigkeiten im Griff haben. Zudem bedeutet eine hohe Dps-Zahl noch lange nicht, dass man ein guter Spieler ist.



djbarti schrieb:


> Außer es sitzen leut dahinter die nur ein char haben.



Aha, interessant. Du behauptest also allen Ernstes, dass jeder Spieler, der sich nur auf einen Char konzentriert, keine Ahnung vom Spiel und damit auch keinen Skill hat? Sehr gewagte Aussage und in meinen Augen purer Schwachsinn. Was bringen mir 5 Twinks, wenn ich alle nur mittelmäßig beherrsche? Es soll Leute geben, die sich seit Jahren damit beschäftigen, ihren einzigen Char immer besser zu machen und dabei weder Lust noch Zeit zum twinken haben. Und du sagst also, dass diese Leute weniger gute Spieler sind, als die, die jede Woche einen neuen Char hochleveln? Lächerlich. Ich habe selbst nur einen Twink und spiele seit Beginn meiner WoW-Karriere nur eine Klasse, aber trotzdem bin ich genauso gut wie jemand, der nur einen Char hat oder auch die Leute, die 10 Twinks spielen.


----------



## Bitzy (8. März 2009)

Jäger fahren meiner Meinung nach am meisten DPS wenn sie auf Überleben geskillt sind.

Der 3x Instant Explosivschuss der oftmals auch 3k Crittet ,haut echt rein.^^ Dazu noch das Pet.. Imba


----------



## Daywa (8. März 2009)

Ganz einfach. Spiel nicht was stark ist, sondern was dir Spaß macht. Oder probiers mal mit Tanken bzw Heilen.
Wobei.... wer macht dann die meiste HPS bzw BPS? VERDAMMT! Fragen über Fragen


----------



## wass'n? (8. März 2009)

Hulk auf Zerstörung.
Beknackte Antwort auf eine noch beknacktere Frage.
Versuch's mal im unter 12 Forum.


----------



## Thornbearer (8. März 2009)

Wer der WoW-Gemeinschaft einen Dienst erweisen will, der kickt sämtlichen Recount-etc Mist vom Rechner... braucht kein Schwein!


----------



## React82 (8. März 2009)

Auch wenn hier einige Klassen fehlen (Krieger, Pala, DK)

http://code.google.com/p/simulationcraft/wiki/SampleOutput


----------



## linkoa (8. März 2009)

Also  lieber TE:
Ich kann dir nur sagen:Wenn du so dolle Angst hast,dass deine Klasse mal nicht der "Overpowered-IMBA-DMG-Char played by EPIXXX-RoXXoR-Kiddy" ist:
WAS SOLLS??
Es ist ein mmo,und nicht die Olympischen Spiele,und selbst da gibt es Leute die nicht so erfolgsgeil und nur auf ihren Vorteil bedacht sind wie DU.
Ich kann nur raten: Such dir ne Klasse,die dir Spaß macht und spiel die!!
Denn man spielt seine Klasse nicht nur bis sie generft wird,man lebt sie(zumindest teilweise,bitte nicht übertreiben).
Sonst bist du der Typ, der immer nur dem Fußballverein an der Tabellenspitze anhängt und beim besten Willen,für so etwas hab ich nur Verachtung übrig!


----------



## wass'n? (8. März 2009)

Bitte schliessen damit dieser Blödsinns-Thread von der ersten verschwindet. Soll er in der Vorschule seine Kumpel fragen.


----------



## Nekramcruun (8. März 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> Ich möchte mir geschmeidig einen Twink hochspielen. Einen Char der im Damage alles je da gewesene wie einen Kindergeburtstag aussehen lassen soll!
> Darum meine Frage:
> ...



den thread gabs schon 1000 mal und der ist auch völlig sinnlos weil die meisten denken daß IHRE klasse den meisten schaden macht.

/close


----------



## GreenIsaac (8. März 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Bitte schliessen damit dieser Blödsinns-Thread von der ersten verschwindet. Soll er in der Vorschule seine Kumpel fragen.



Deine Antwort gab es auch schon Tausend Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Beitragszahlpush.
Danke an alle Antworten die auf meine Frage bezogen waren und keinen Flame beinhalteten.
@ Rest. I loled thx kk bye

xD


----------



## Rußler (8. März 2009)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du schon einen 80ger Char besitzt.
Bald kommt doch eh Dual-specc, und du kannst deinen Mainchar, egal welche Klasse du spielst in nen DD verwandeln.

Wichtig ist: -Setze dich mit deiner Klasse auseinander.
                 -Teste verschiedene Skillungen/Sockelungen und VZs
                 -Denke nicht nur an DEINEN dmg, sonder auch an den support,
                  denn ohne support gibt es keine guten DD's.(ich meine damit, die wenigsten Gilden werden z.B. Flickwerk ohne Heldentum in 3 mins. schaffen.)
Verstehst du?
                 Spreche mit deinem Raid ab was gebraucht wird , oder nicht und passe dich an.
                 Jede Klasse kann, richtig gespielt auch mit 10ner gear auf ihre 5k + dps kommen.


----------



## wass'n? (8. März 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Deine Antwort gab es auch schon Tausend Mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn es die Antwort schon 1000 mal gab und du es immer noch nicht kapiert hast ist das schon sehr armselig.


----------



## stulle8 (8. März 2009)

also ich hab das so verstanden das du einen dd suchst zum raiden dann solltest du nich zu erst auf dps gucken sondern die 3 grundlagen der dds beachten 

1. klau dem tank nicht die agro (zu viel evilroxördps) 
2. klau dem heiler die agro schnells einsetzen von sonnst wenig beachteten fähigkeiten (skill??)
3. mach auch mal ein debuff auf den mob (teamplay) 

wenn sich alle nach deinem fehlpull bei bob wiedersehen wird dir ein platz im dps meter wenig nützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonnst würde ich sagen 
wl
hunter
pala 
dk 

wobei ich kaum gute dudus und schurken kenne


----------



## Mirakulixxx (27. Oktober 2009)

1000000000000% SCHURKEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit skill aber


----------



## Asyna (27. Oktober 2009)

es geht nicht nur um dps es geht darum ob man alles richtig macht ja super du machst 7k aber dank dir verreckt der gesamte raid daran gedacht??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (27. Oktober 2009)

in before close! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2009)

Mirakulixxx schrieb:


> 1000000000000% SCHURKEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und jetzt aufgewacht... xD


----------



## imbalol (27. Oktober 2009)

Arkan Mage!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. Oktober 2009)

Restro Schami !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt darf geschlossen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (27. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir in Random Runs die Schurken&Hexer.
Gut gespielt sind die Top


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (27. Oktober 2009)

KEINE Klasse macht die meiste DPS
bzw
JEDE Klasse macht die meiste DPS

Das was Du spielen kannst macht am meisten DPS!!

Es gibts nicht DIE "FETTE DPS KLASSE"...
Jede Klasse ist mal OP..


----------



## Yagilrallae (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier wird Ihnen geholfen:

http://www.wowmeteronline.com/rank/classrank/8



> The datas of this scoreboard are from the avg of top50 DPS for THE boss and it's for cross-classes compare.



alles andre is Dummschwätzerei


----------



## Jeedai (27. Oktober 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> Wer der WoW-Gemeinschaft einen Dienst erweisen will, der kickt sämtlichen Recount-etc Mist vom Rechner... braucht kein Schwein!



wie dein post mal wieder sowas von unnötig ist -.- sicherlich gibt es genug leute die das als e-pe*** verlängerung sehen, aber alleine im highcontent ist es mal einfach unerlässlich, da man nachvollziehen kann wer was gemacht hat... oder halt nicht gemacht hat. recount hat soooooo viee andere funktionenn noch die kaum einer kennt, also nur weil manche es brauchen um zu posen, sollte man nicht gleich die allgemeinheit verurteilen.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

ganz klar der todespaladinischemagischerhexenkrieger


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ganz klar der todespaladinischemagischerhexenkrieger


/sign

Der isses... ganz klar! Macht sich auch gut als Damagetankhealdealer - top.


----------



## Kamaji (27. Oktober 2009)

omg welcher idiot hat denn den Thread ausgegraben -_-


----------



## Karius (27. Oktober 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> omg welcher idiot hat denn den Thread ausgegraben -_-



Das Thema verliert einfach nie an Aktualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(und nicht ich war es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Ach, btw, Mana doen´t kill Mobs. I kill Mobs!


----------



## Zíu Frostwolf (27. Oktober 2009)

also ich würde an deiner stelle ein cowboy nehmen, die sind geil mit 2colts und so, oder aber nen pingui,  mir schnabel attacke machst derbe dmg, was auch geil ist: staubmilbe mit der brutalen niesattacke, macht bis zu 160dps/km/h,   dmit onehittest du sogar ein schlumpf


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Oktober 2009)

Rator schrieb:


> also wenn beim shamy was skill erfordert dann doch nich die totems. alle 5minuten 4 tasten zu drücken is im normalfall
> nich die größte herausforderung, oder ich mach was falsch?
> 
> 
> ...




Um ehrlich zu sein, ja, du machst was falsch! Du musst nur eine drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin mir nicht sicher wie's heisst, "Ruf der Elemente" (hoffe ich^^) stellt dir alle 4 Totems zeitgleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was immer 'n Dps-Killer (Dps, nicht Gesamtdmg!) ist, sind Movement-Bosse...wenn man seinen Char aber versteht zu spielen bleibt das meiner meinung nach im minimalen bereich und dürfte so nahezu jeden DD betreffen.

BTT:
Ich denke dass Ele-Shamans, Mages, Warlocks ganz weit vorn dabei sind, wobei auch Deathknights oder Warriors sehr viel schaden machen...wie diverse Vorposter schon angemerkt haben Skill>Equip, wenn du es verstehst deine klasse zu spielen, kannst du mit nahezu jeder sehr viel schaden machen.


----------



## Lunaira (27. Oktober 2009)

Da du so einen Thread erstellst würde ich kurz einfach einmal sagen.... keine Klasse. 
Erklärung: Zu jeder Klasse gehört ein gewisser "Grundskill" um einen hohen Schadensoutput zu erzielen, 
bei jemanden der so einen Thread erstellt wird dieser "Grundskill" höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vorhanden sein. 
Ergo: Keine Klasse


----------



## nussy15 (27. Oktober 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Warri. Wobei die ab 20% vom Boss ja nur Execute spammen. Caster, vorallem Eleschamis machen auch gut DMG (wobei Schami mehr SKill erfordert, durch die ganzen Totems)



Ich weiß nicht warum man für die Totems skill braucht.
Meistens weiß man selbst was man stellen muss. Wenn man z.B. weiß das nen Boss viel Gifte macht holst du das Reinigungstotem raus.
Oder bei Ony in der Phase wo sie runterkommt das Anti fear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## maglarius (27. Oktober 2009)

jo eig kansnte das ganz einfach abwäge skill>equip>klasse
also am meisten machen bei uns mit abstand schurken o_O (9k+)
aber auch mage (7k+) und hunter haun ordentlich rein (5k+)


----------



## Herr Blizzard (27. Oktober 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> wie oft müssen wir solche threads noch ertragen?
> 
> /close




Darf ich dich daran erinnern, dass du kein Moderator bist?


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Krieger auch aber das sind alle schwere klassen, spiel am besten einen Eichhörnchen, hat nur 1 taste, Todesblick und alles fällt um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deswegen hauen auch soviele diese Eichhörnchen damit sie nicht dazu kommen, aber das sind halt lvl 1er hörnchen musst dann lvln mit 80 haste dann so 90k life und machst 99999999999DMG
Skillen musste nit habens so eingestellt dasde alles skillen kansnt, (die Klasse kann man nur per bestimmten Addon und zwa Worldofwarcraft:Wrath of the Eichhörnchen, oder 
Worldofwarcraft:Hello Kitty Edition, kannst auch Worldofwarcraftlüschtierparty kaufen, sind alles dasselbe)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich weis das der Frad alt ist ich habs ja nicht ausgegraben


----------



## Toastbrod (27. Oktober 2009)

Es kommt auf das Equip an. Je besser das Equip wird das im Spiel zu haben ist, also Itemlvl, desto mehr profitieren die reinen Melee klassen davon, im Gegensatz zu den Rangedds.

Schurken, Warris stehen eigentlich zurzeit im fortgeschrittenen Content sehr oft weit oben. Am Anfang waren es Mages usw.


----------



## Yinj (27. Oktober 2009)

skill + eq = FETT DMG!!!

skill = 5/6
eq=1/6

also solte ja wohl die frage beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde dir zu einer Casterklasse raten. Ist relativ egal welche. Die fahren anständig dmg und sind in raids gerne gesehen. Ich meine, wann liest man im /2 schon mal "suchen melees für pdk25"?

mfg Dude


----------



## 8-) (27. Oktober 2009)

Merainder schrieb:


> Es kommt auf den Skill des Spielers an und so wird das auch immer bleiben, ich war mit meinem mage stärker als ein BM-Hunter(wärend dem buff)


Hää?
lol
wtf, Skill bei WoW. Seid wann braucht man denn da sowas?
Ich glaub du verwechselst das mit nem andren Spiel.
Außer equip braucht man bei WoW nichts.


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

8-) schrieb:


> Hää?
> lol
> wtf, Skill bei WoW. Seid wann braucht man denn da sowas?
> Ich glaub du verwechselst das mit nem andren Spiel


ich hoffe dass war ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in wow braucht man für mords dps schon noch skill...vll nicht mehr so derbe wie früher(gut die zeit kenne ich nicht) aber wer herrausstechen will muss wissen was er tut = Skill^^


----------



## Spellman (27. Oktober 2009)

GZ fürs ausbuddeln ^^

BTT: Willst du wirklich imba sein.... bewirb dich bei Blizzard und werd GM ^^


----------



## spacekeks007 (27. Oktober 2009)

Mein ele schamane macht momentan den meisten schaden und macht auch laune dank der totems ist er auch flexibel  und kann die ein oder andere klasse unterstützend unter die arme greifen mit entfiften manareg u.s.w

dicht gefolgt von meinem moonkin hoher schaden gute buffs 


an letzter stelle ist leider mein schattenpriester der macht irgendwie überhaupt keinen spass schaden hin oder her hat zwar auch gute buffs und unterstützende fähigkeiten für die gruppe und raids aber für mich fehlt das gewisse etwas was moonkins oder ele schamanen haben.

man sollte auch beachten wie gut die jeweilige ausrütung ist wie man geskillt hat wie die jeweiligen vorhandenen sockel gesetzt sind verzauberungen 

wenn man das alles vermurkst nützt einem die beste ausrüstung nichts oder die beste skillung.

und man muss ihn spielen können und kein schwachmat sein der seine klasse nicht beherrscht und am ende nur aufs dps achtet und alles andere ausser acht lässt


----------



## LordKlobb (27. Oktober 2009)

Garziil schrieb:


> Thema nr 102040834 und paar zerquetschte.
> Flamebait?!?
> 
> Also bei uns sind Ele-Shamis und Fury warris ganz oben.


ele`s stimm ich zu

absolut mega ab t9 content sind hunter und vor allem mages
Warlocks haun auch ne menge raus

aber fury`s ???? MS warries stecken jeden fury weg...egal mit welchem gear (beide selber stand) weis nich warum alle immer glauben das furor der dmg warri ist....


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> ele`s stimm ich zu
> 
> absolut mega ab t9 content sind hunter und vor allem mages
> Warlocks haun auch ne menge raus
> ...



jaone das war vor Ulduar da war der furryWarry schon noch bissl stärker^^
kaam bei flickwerk auf 7.1k DPS :-) der fiel ganz schnell


----------



## sku (27. Oktober 2009)

hm bin selber arcane-mage und in der regel immer unter den top3 egal ob 25er oder 10er.. allerdings bin ich noch beinahe komplett auf t8,5 niveau, ab nächste woche dann alles für t 9,5 zusammen, mal sehen wie es dann aussieht


----------



## Tweika (27. Oktober 2009)

Arkan Mage...

2 butten klasse mit paar cd's... : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (27. Oktober 2009)

Restodruide.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

NEIN ich werde jetzt nicht Deine Mudder sagen, nein, nein nein.


----------



## Xall13 (27. Oktober 2009)

du willst mit skill schaden machen? spiel feral dd.
du willst 1 taste drücken? hexer / mage


----------



## wertzû (27. Oktober 2009)

Schurke
Magier
Hexer
Pala


so siehts bei uns aus


----------



## Novelan (27. Oktober 2009)

> Schurke
> Magier
> Hexer
> Pala
> ...



Also ich als Schurke steh' in der Regel generell immer auf eins in Hc-Inis... In Raids immer weit oben. Gerade eben waren wir zwei Schurken... Auf den Plätzen 1 und 2


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. Oktober 2009)

Heal Dudu ist ma fett im DPS!
Dagegen ist alles andere Kindergarten!!!!


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Heal Dudu ist ma fett im DPS!
> Dagegen ist alles andere Kindergarten!!!!



neem an kann nicht mithalten mit einem Nackedai
(Ein Nackedai ist ein nackter mensch der auf Nackt geskillt ist)


----------



## Stofftier89 (27. Oktober 2009)

*Ironie on*

die betse klasse schlecht hin...

ich spiele sie immer wieder gerne...

GM

ein klick, alles Tot!

*ironie off*

also ich schließe mich meinen Vorpostern an, es kommt drauf anwelchen Boss hat man vor sich, kann man Bomben, oder nicht? und wie ist die Grp zusammenstellung (Caster Grp, Melee grp?)

usw.

aber das wichtigste, beherrscht man seine klasse, weil ich hab auch schon schurken bei Flickwerk abgezogen im dmg meter, als Holy Priester...


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> neem an kann nicht mithalten mit einem Nackedai
> (Ein Nackedai ist ein nackter mensch der auf Nackt geskillt ist)


x'D

Ne mal im ernst @te
Jede klasse macht FETT DÄMÄTSCH wenn du sie spielen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (27. Oktober 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> du willst mit skill schaden machen? spiel feral dd.
> du willst 1 taste drücken? hexer / mage




hexer 1 taste?
man du tust mir echt leid wenn du das wirklich denkst. in jeder hexerskillung (affli mal ausgelassen, wo du noch mehr benötigst) brauchste mindestens 6-7 spells die du stetig nutzt! mitm (arkan)magier haste allerdings recht, da reichen afaik 2 spells + proc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also im moment stehen auf frostwolf (wo beinahe jeder mit full t9 rumrennt) immer die arkan mages (dicht gefolgt von wenigen richtig guten DKs) ganz vorne, vor allem bei pdk wo man wohl einige buffs klauen kann profitiert der magier vom gameplay mehr als jede andere klasse. bei den twin valkyrs haben 2 magier im raid 11k bzw 9k dps gefahren, ich traute meinen augen kaum noch... die höchsten werte die ich bisher gesehen habe waren 1. arkan mage mit den besagten 11k dps (bzw einige mit ~7k dps bei "normalen" bosskämpfen), 2. Unholy-DK mit 8k (bei jaraxxus) 3. (deep-?)destro hexer, schurken und jäger mit 6,5k dps. hab selten b00mkins in raids gesehen aber zu t8 zeiten hat unsre gildeneule auch über 5k dps gefahren.
als wenig anspruchsvolle und zur zeit völlig overpowered'te klasse ist im moment nur der magier zu empfehlen.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (27. Oktober 2009)

Die mitm besseren Equip sind auch vom DPS her besser...


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (27. Oktober 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community ich habe eine Frage:
> Ich möchte mir geschmeidig einen Twink hochspielen. Einen Char der im Damage alles je da gewesene wie einen Kindergeburtstag aussehen lassen soll!
> Darum meine Frage:
> Welche Klasse macht derzeit im 80er Bereich mit 10er Naxx Gear oder vergleichbar, am meisten Schaden bzw. DPS?
> ...




wenn du fett dps willst schmier dir butter auf den dolch, oder magerine falls es cholesterienbewusst sein soll. Das hilft immer um fett Dps zu machen.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> wenn du fett dps willst schmier dir butter auf den dolch, oder magerine falls es cholesterienbewusst sein soll. Das hilft immer um fett Dps zu machen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (27. Oktober 2009)

Die EINZIGE Klasse, die zurzeit und auch in Zukunft richtig FETT DPS macht, ist der Random.

Was ist ein Random, werdet Ihr Euch fragen. Nun, ich musste mir diese Frage auch stellen, als im Handelschannel und im LFG immer häufiger die Meldung auftauchte: 

"Suchen nur noch Random für xxx"

Da dieser Spruch an Häufigkeit zunahm, hab ich mich mal auf die Suche nach dem ominösen Random gemacht.

Ich hab dann SUFU bei GOOGLE eingegeben (hab ich hier im Forum gelernt...danke) und bin auf folgendes gestossen.

Der Random ist eine neue versteckte Heldenklasse im Spiel, die von Blizzard mit einem der letzten Patches eingeführt wurde. Ich meine es war der Patch mit der Dualskillung, das weiss ich aber nicht so genau, das Internet schweigt sich darüber aus.

Das knifflige an dieser Klasse ist die Freischaltung, denn wie Ihr vielleicht gemerkt habt, ist er ursprünglich nicht im Charakterauswahlmenü zu finden. 

Um ihn freizuschalten muss man mindestens 10 solcher Threads wie diesen hier in einschlägigen Foren posten. 

In den Antworten darauf muss es massig Flames hageln und die Worte SUFU, Google und der Verweis auf die drölfzig anderen Threads zum gleichen Thema müssen zwingend auftauchen.

Hat man diese Hürde genommen, startet man sein Spiel. Im Charakterauswahlmenü muss man nun jede Klasse jeder Fraktion in der männlichen und weiblichen Version mit den kleinen Pfeilen unten genau 3 mal hin und herdrehen. 

Hat man das geschafft, hört man ein Murlocgeräusch.

Daraufhin muss man das Spiel beenden und neu starten. Dann wird einem DER RANDOM als Klasse zur Verfügung stehen.

Er hat kein Geschlecht, keine Rasse und keine Fraktion. Es ist der UBERGOTT.

Der Random hat die Form eines schwebenden Würfels. Er kann aber bei Bedarf jede gewünschte Form annehmen.

Bei der Aktivierung eines Randoms wird einem automatisch (spätesten 1 Stunde nach Erstellung) die Spezialtastatur zur Steuerung von Blizzard durch einen Expresslieferservice zugestellt. Das ist ein wahres High-Tech-Gerät und erinnert auf den ersten Blick an den "Hot Button" von 9live....auf den zweiten Blick auch...

Nur mit Ihr kann man so einen Komplexen Char wie den Random steuern. 

Der Random hat genau 1 Talentbaum. Man kann ihn am ehesten als Schadenswiederherstellungsabwehr-Baum bezeichnen. Er bietet derzeit Platz für genau 71 Talentpunkte und kann somit komplett ausgeskillt werden. Falsche Skillungen wird es beim Random also nicht geben. 

Der Random startet natürlich in einer eigenen Festung (ähnlich wie der Todesritter) auf Max- Level.

Er kann fliessend Hordisch und Allianzisch und ist somit äusserts flexibel einsetzbar. 

Der Random verfügt über genau EINE kontextsensitive Attacke, den mächtigen MODNAR-Spell. Dieser Spell wird (wie Ihr bereits richtig vermutet) mit der Spezialtastatur ausgelöst. 

Je nachdem, wo sich der Random in einem Raid befindet und was er im target hat, wird eine zur Situation passende Fähigkeit ausgeführt. 
Steht er vor dem Boss, wird er Tanken, steht er daneben, wird er Nahkampfschaden verursachen. Steht er entfernt und hat den Boss im Target wird er natürlich einen Fernkampfangriff ausführen, hat er einen befreundeten Spieler im Target, wird er instant den kompletten Raid hochheilen und zusätzlich noch einen Hot auf alle Spieler setzen, der für die nächste Minute pro Sekunde 10k Schaden heilt.

Der Random wird kein Equipment farmen müssen. Er wird bei Eintritt in eine Raidinstanz vom Spiel auf eine Itemstufe über der Lootstufe angehoben. Natürlich wird das später bei Besuch kleinerer Raids nicht wieder rückgängig gemacht.

Der Equipcheck in Dalaran am Brunnen kann somit entfallen. 

Der Random macht immer genausoviel Schaden, wie der Spieler dem Raidleiter vorher verspricht. Dazu wird der Chat vom Spiel ausgelesen und verarbeitet. 

Durch seine Ausstattung brauch er also theoretisch um keinen Loot zu würfeln, was einige von Euch freuen könnte. Allerdings hat der Random in seinem Talentbaum die Fähigkeit "Händler" (er hat sie natürlich auch komplett ausgeskillt). Diese Fähigkeit beeinflusst die NPC-Händler im Spiel, so dass sie dem Random für Loot einen Goldbetrag in Höhe der Itemstufe auszahlen werden. 

Des weiteren kann er Epische Items direkt in seiner Festung gegen Minipets eintauschen. 

Und durch seine Affinität zu Würfeln (die Form) wird er jedes Würfelduell nach dem Bosskampf gewinnen. 


Und das Beste: Man kann dem Spieler nicht den Vorwurf machen, er würde einen Faceroll-Char spielen. Was will man denn bitte bei einer eizigen Taste Facerollen?


So und jetzt Viel Spass beim Freischalten!


----------



## Rekla (27. Oktober 2009)

Skill > Equip

Lern lieber deinen Main spielen, bevor du auf was rerollst, das achja so toll ist. Wenn du keinen Plan von irgendwas hast, wirst du mit allen 10 Klassen einen scheißdreck an DPS haben, verglichen zu Gamern, die sich mit ihrer Klasse auskennen!

[sarkasmus]
Für Faceroll Klassen wie Todesritter gilt das natürlich nicht! Wir alle wissen doch, dass Todesritter nur 1 Taste aka /rnd-makro nutzen um 10k DPS Singletarget zu "fahren"!
[/sarkasmus]


----------



## Ronas (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich rate dir zum Deffkrieger, der macht echt "1337 PhÄtT Dää-Pää-Äss omfg"


----------



## Ixidus (27. Oktober 2009)

Star123 schrieb:


> Jede Klasse macht mit dem richtigen "Skill" DMG.




FALSCH! schattenpriester nicht


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Die EINZIGE Klasse, die zurzeit und auch in Zukunft richtig FETT DPS macht, ist der Random.
> 
> Was ist ein Random, werdet Ihr Euch fragen. Nun, ich musste mir diese Frage auch stellen, als im Handelschannel und im LFG immer häufiger die Meldung auftauchte:
> 
> ...


ahahhhahahhahahahahha mal ne geile klasse nice =) neue heldenklasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da guckt meine armee blöd aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (27. Oktober 2009)

MAGE
und 
HUNTOR


----------



## Acid_1 (27. Oktober 2009)

@TE: GZ zum Vollidioten des Monats erstmal.
@ Skyler92: GZ zum Fullquote.

Zum 'Thema':
Jede Klasse macht mit dem richtigen Skill des Individuums, das hinter dem Monitor sitzt. "Voll fett krass oberhammamegageil DMG"
Fail Ixidus, auch der Shadow kann super DMG fahrn.
Das Thema ist total stumpf und schwachsinnig, such dir am Besten gleich 'ne andere Beschäftigung.

So, genug geflamed.
Cheerio!


----------



## serpendt (27. Oktober 2009)

ich kann dir moonkins empfehlen, mit der richtigen rotation kannste richtig gute dps machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (27. Oktober 2009)

Ixidus schrieb:


> FALSCH! schattenpriester nicht



Da kann ich mich nur anschliesen... Ich habe mir nun zahlreiche Guides hundertmal durchgelesen und trozdem fahre ich in meinem Shadow in T8.5/9 gerade einmal 3.5 bis 3.8 dps und mein Mage.. gerade frisch 80 mit paar Markenepics fährt auch schon um die 4k...

Ich rate dir also tunlichst von einem Shadowpriest ab...


----------



## Ixidus (27. Oktober 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Fail Ixidus, auch der Shadow kann super DMG fahrn.



made my day

es ist nicht so dass sie gar keinen schaden machen sondern durch ihre derzeit unterdurschschnittliche skallierung durch sehr hohen aufwand der rotation sehr wenig schaden im verhältniss zu anderen dds macht auch von ht profitieren sie sehr wenig im vergleich zu den anderen klassen
ab dem patch lässt kann sich der shadow wieder im oberen mittelfeld der dds sehen lassen aber derzeit NICHT! falls es in deinem raid so ist, dass der shadow under den ersten 5 dds ist(25er) dann solltest du mal überlegen, die sehr die anderen dds failen müssen!


----------



## imbaaapala (27. Oktober 2009)

Hunter, bäm dmg, schurke, bäm dmg, warlock, bäm dmg, mage, bäm dmg, pala bäm dmg, priester..., warri bäm dmg, druide, bäm dmg, schami, bäm dmg, dk noob
merkste was ? du kannst mit jeder klasse ganz oben stehen und es gibt keine 2 tasten klassen die die das behaupten haben von den andren klassen keine ahnung, und nein der pala ist richtig gespielt auch keine 2 tasten klasse !


----------



## lordtheseiko (27. Oktober 2009)

hunter mit viel crit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (27. Oktober 2009)

Klasse X macht mehr Schaden, ne Klasse Y!!!!!


----------



## ink0gnito (27. Oktober 2009)

Wie kaum einer den Rogue erwähnt.
Ka was ihr für Dps'ler am start habt, meiner ist in PDOK25 mit 8.7k dps am start.Platz 1 oder 2, je nachdem ob mein Rogue Offi am start ist, wenn ja, dann ich 2er da er noch etwas mehr raus drückt.


----------



## schattenkriegerin (27. Oktober 2009)

also ich kann nen mage entfehlen mit arkane frost skillung 

macht guten dps und schaden wenn rotation passt 


dudu auch zu endfehlen in allen talenten sehr gut einsetztbar 

und hexer die sind eh dps geil


----------



## advanced08 (27. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Wie kaum einer den Rogue erwähnt.
> Ka was ihr für Dps'ler am start habt, meiner ist in PDOK25 mit 8.7k dps am start.Platz 1 oder 2, je nachdem ob mein Rogue Offi am start ist, wenn ja, dann ich 2er da er noch etwas mehr raus drückt.



pew pew schurke ist sehr stark ^^


----------



## Weissnet (27. Oktober 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> Ich möchte mir geschmeidig einen Twink hochspielen. Einen Char der im Damage alles je da gewesene wie einen Kindergeburtstag aussehen lassen soll!
> Darum meine Frage:
> ...




Kein Skill=Kein Dmg

Hf noch xP


----------



## ---Neo--- (27. Oktober 2009)

Man kann sich natürlich einreden, das man für eine Rotation die bei den meisten Klassen nur 1 bis 2 Tasten benötigt unheimlich viel skill braucht, wenn man keine Arme oder keine Tastertur hat mag das vielleicht sogar stimmten. Aber ein gesunder Mensch kann bei weniger als 5 Tasten kaum was falsch machen.

Was Movement und dadurch z.B. höhere dps-time angeht kann man vielleicht ein wenig raus hohlen. Aber im wesentlichen kommt es doch auf die Klasse und das Equip an. Durch Skill besser als andere zu sein ist dann schon eher PvP.

Bitte nicht böse sein, aber so seh ich das.


----------



## Spun_666 (27. Oktober 2009)

der schweinbärmann macht den meisten schaden


----------



## Pudding00 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ihr wisst schon das der threat vom 27.03.09 ist und der TE es jetzt glaub ich schon weis, welche Klasse er spielen soll?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobrastrike (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab schon alles vorne gesehen. Also vote 4 skill


----------



## Seyro (28. Oktober 2009)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> Hab schon alles vorne gesehen. Also vote 4 skill



Haha PvE braucht auch Soviel Skill.. allein in der jzigen Zeit wo Destro fast am meisten dmg machn.. Weils einfach OP sind.. hab 800 Abh mit meinen Hunter und n normal Epic equipter Destro hat mich mit 3-4 Casts down wenn alles krittet.. was es meistens tut.. Was hat das mit Skill zutun?


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2009)

Seyro schrieb:


> Haha PvE braucht auch Soviel Skill.. allein in der jzigen Zeit wo Destro fast am meisten dmg machn.. Weils einfach OP sind.. hab 800 Abh mit meinen Hunter und n normal Epic equipter Destro hat mich mit 3-4 Casts down wenn alles krittet.. was es meistens tut.. Was hat das mit Skill zutun?


war das nen Selfowne?


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (28. Oktober 2009)

Rekla schrieb:


> ............
> [sarkasmus]
> Für Faceroll Klassen wie Todesritter gilt das natürlich nicht! Wir alle wissen doch, dass Todesritter nur 1 Taste aka /rnd-makro nutzen um 10k DPS Singletarget zu "fahren"!
> [/sarkasmus]




Ich hoffe, ich habe den Sarkasmus in der Aussage richtig verstanden, ansonsten müsste ich nochmal aufklären, dass momentan der DK hinter der Katze liegt in Schwierigkeit der Rota. Und die Katze hats am Schwersten..
Wenn ich mit meinem DK ordentlich Dämätsch machen will, muss ich halt drauf achten, dass meine Seuchen ticken (T9 Setbonus zwingt mich endlich dazu), diese gegebenenfalls auf alle Ziele ausbreiten via Pestilenz, meine Herzstoß - Todesstoß Hauptrotation so timen, dass Stärke der Monstrosität optimalerweise aktiv ist und die Runenmacht nebenher mit Todesmantel dumpen, is ja sonst verschenkter Schaden.. Zusätzlich gibt es immer noch was zu zünden, ich spiele ja immer noch mit der Runenwaffe, die mir einen schönen Schadensschub gibt. Aber nicht ohne Bösartigkeit auf mich zu machen vorher und den Ghul hol ich natürlich auch immer raus, wenn er bereit ist. Ein Blick auf den zu Füßen meines Chars verankerten Classtimer zeigt mir dabei, dass ich schon wieder 3 min rum hab und ins Horn des Winters stoßen muss.....
Sollten Adds autauchen kann ich mich natürlich nicht zurückhalten, eine Bombrota zu fahren, wobei ich nach dem Ausbreiten der Seuchen Siedendes Blut spamme solange das gut geht und wenn mir die Runen ausgehen eine Blutwandlung einwerfe. Die ist eh immer dabei. Mit ihrer Abklingzeit von 1min kann man sie schön auf CD halten und einen Todesstoß mehr ab und an dazwischenhauen.
Wieviele Tasten waren das jetzt.. und das war noch gar nicht alles, was ich so treibe während des Kampfes.
Leider bin ich da noch nicht toll genug und fahre niemals 12k DPS aber 5~7k sind immer drin. *Womit es zum Topic übergeht*: momentan liegt nur ein Schurke im Gesamtschaden über mir im recount. Ich raide 5 Tage die Woche und muss immer ihn da oben sehen. Die Jäger sind auch fit, genau wie Mages, die wirklich eine DPS fahren können, dass man mit den Ohren schlackert. Aber eben nicht durchgehend, sodass am Ende des Abends eben genannter Schurke oben steht, gefolgt vom DK, dann Mage, Hunter, Eleschami. Wenn ich wählen müsste.. hm.. ich würd wieder DK spielen. Und ich habe einen Mage, mein lang gehüteter 70er Schurke wird heut 78, einen Hunter - der zu BC Zeiten erfolgreich war im pve und und und. Warum DK? Ich mag das rambazamba, je mehr ich im Fight aufgeh und an den Tasten zappel, umso besser wird auch mein Output. Movement im Geschwindigkeitsrausch.. herrlich und das mit 5.1


----------



## Technocrat (28. Oktober 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community ich habe eine Frage:



Mein Standardspruch ist eigentlich "Es gibt keine dummen Fragen" aber den kann ich hier echt nicht bringen, wenn ich bei der Wahrheit bleiben möchte.


----------



## gerdmobach (28. Oktober 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir geschmeidig einen Twink hochspielen. Einen Char der im Damage alles je da gewesene wie einen Kindergeburtstag aussehen lassen soll!
> Darum meine Frage:
> 
> Welche Klasse macht derzeit im 80er Bereich mit 10er Naxx Gear oder vergleichbar, am meisten Schaden bzw. DPS?
> Ist die Klasse eine 2 Button Klasse oder erfordert es "Skill" sie richtig aufs Maximale zu tritzen?



Char verstehn Char beherrschen ... Equip / Rotation / Skill ... ach und lieber TE las dir einst gesagt sein ... DPS ist nicht alles und am Anfang total uninteressant,aber wenn du nur DPS im Kopf hast sag ich dir gleich wird das eh nix mit deinen Twink.
*Dein Twink sollte dir in erster Linie Spass machen* ... und welche Rasse oder Klasse ist deine Sache du musst Wissen und nur du allein was dir Spass macht.
Hörst du auf andere und hast nur deine DPS im Kopf wirste auf dauer nur einen Kindergeburstagschar bekommen.
Willst du das ?


----------



## Legendary (28. Oktober 2009)

Öhm schaut mal aufs Datum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ingame sagt man doch immer l2p..hier muss man l2r sagen. :>


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (28. Oktober 2009)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Öhm schaut mal aufs Datum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gibt halt Fragen, die immer aktuell sind.


----------

